# Noob substrate question



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Why does everybody and their granny use those special soils. Are they so superior to regular river sand if you use EI?
I don't like their unnatural look. I nature you always see either light coloured sand or gravel, or there is a thick cover of leaflitter/plantmaterial. But never brown pellets.
River sand has different sized grains, it holds plants well, i never have trouble with "dead spots", the roots of the plants aerate it, or the snails. And it's relatively cheap, i wouldn't like to do my 2 square meter tank with any ADA product.


----------



## Rob P (19 Feb 2014)

And it's a beatch to plant into if you don't know what you are doing (like me ) lol

Seriously having 2nd thoughts about using it in my new tank...


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Feb 2014)

Subject covered ad-nauseum in threads:
Setting Up A RIO 180 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Discussion on substrate and fertilization | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (19 Feb 2014)

One time , at band camp , I used a bag of top soil as substrate, it looked exactly like the bottom of a river, with graded stones that ranged from sand size ,up to about 5 mm in diameter. It looked wonderful but trying to perform maintenance in the tank caused a murky mess. But it really did look good.


----------



## Henry (19 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> I used a bag of top soil as substrate, it looked exactly like the bottom of a river


 
Was this left bare? I've always wanted to do something similar.

Edvet, I think people like to believe they are buying into Amano's amazing world, when in reality, they could achieve their aim by much cheaper means. I'm sure the ADA products work really well, but personally, I'll stick to moler clay and EI thanks.


----------



## darren636 (19 Feb 2014)

Henry said:


> Was this left bare? I've always wanted to do something similar.
> 
> Edvet, I think people like to believe they are buying into Amano's amazing world, when in reality, they could achieve their aim by much cheaper means. I'm sure the ADA products work really well, but personally, I'll stick to moler clay and EI thanks.


 Yes, just opened the bag and let it drop into the water. It settles out after a day or so. And looks like a muddy riverbank.


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Been reading up on black water crypts, one guy uses leaf compost, just dump in a tank, let it settle and put them in. i am so gonna try that.


----------



## EnderUK (22 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> Yes, just opened the bag and let it drop into the water. It settles out after a day or so. And looks like a muddy riverbank.


This sounds quite good, when I emptied my tank the mix of mud and sand was a lot like river slit. I'm wondering if you just do low light, if the mud would start to cling together from bacteria and plant roots. As long as you're not uprooting stuff all the time, slow and steady with water changes, it might work out really well. Trouble is I'm pretty terrible and put my hands in my tank for the slightest of reasons.

Edvert, that sounds pretty cool as well.


----------

